# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أجمل قصيدة حنين إلى مدينة حماة وتبث الشوق في نفس كل مغترب

## الأيام

حماة في شغاف الروح (1)


سهادُ البين أرَّقني طويلا


	ويسلبني الكَرى حتى المقيلا



وجمرُ البعد ألهبَ لي كياني


	وأشعلَ بين أحشائي فتيلا

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ
(1) – عندما كنت في مصر كان طيف مدينة حماة في مخيلتي , فكتبت بعد ذلك هذه القصيدة ، وقد أحسست في مصر أن اليوم شهر والشهر سنواتٌ , واشتد شوقي إلى حماة وروابيها , ونواعيرها وعاصيها وقلت في نفسي: ألا ما أصعب الفراق !! وما أجمل يوم التلاق !! فإلى كل بعيد عن مراتع الصبا , وملاعب الطفولة البريئة , وإلى كل من برَّح به الشوق إلى بلده , أهدي هذه القصيدة , عسى أن يجد فيها شيئا من السلوان .


وحاربني بسيف الهَجر شوقي


	فأرداني بساحته قَتيلا


وصار الوجهُ مُصفراً حزينا


	وجسمي – يا أحيبابي – نحيلا


وقد رقد الجميعُ ولا سميرٌ


	يقاسمني التأَوُّهَ والعويلا


سكونٌ والدُّجى يغشى الفيافي


	وضوءُ البدر يلتثم النخيلا

ووحدي في ظلام الليل أدعو

	إلهاً لا يخيبُني جليلا

بأنْ يا ربِّ لُمَّ الشملَ وارحمْ


	قلوباً أُطعِمَتْ هجراً وبيلا

نهاريَ من سوادِ البعدِ ليلٌ

	وليليَ صارَ من بينٍ ثقيلا

أناجيَ البدرَ في الظلماءِ وَهْناً


	تمهلْ كي تسامرَني قليلا

أحنُّ إلى ربوع حماةَ شوقاً


	وأذكرُ ماضياً عذباً جميلا

نواعيرُ المياه بلا فُتورٍ


	تقلِّبُ في حماةَ السلسبيلا

بعدْتُ وصوتُها وقعٌ يُدَوِّي

	يصلُّ بمسمعي دوماً صليلا

يقول: كفاكَ ترحالاً مريراً


	يصيِّر كلَّ ذي عزٍ ذليلا


فتربُ حماةَ خيرٌ من كنوزٍ

	وإنْ كثرتْ، أَفِقْ، يكفي رحيلا


وما زالت حدائقُ أمِّ حُسْنٍ

	تداعبُ عاصياً يهوى الطلولا

ثوت – رغم البعاد – بلبِّ عيني

	حماةُ فقلتُ: أحسنت المقيلا

ويا عاصي جريتَ بدمعِ عيني

	وطرفي كانَ مُسْودَّاً كحيلا

فلا تعجبْ إذا ما لماءُ أضحى

	ليومٍ فاحماً يجري كليلا

فإن البعدَ جَفَّفَ لي المآقي

	ويأبى الكحلُ إلا أنْ يسيلا

تذكرتُ الطفولةَ في رياضٍ

	بكازو كم تفيَّأتُ الظليلا (1)

وداعبتُ الثرى عطِراً شَذِيّاً

	تنسَّمتُ الصَّّبا فيها عليلا

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ
(1) كازو : هي قريتي , وتقع على ضفاف العاصي , كَتَلَّةٍ مُطِلَّةٍ عليه,  وهي الآن حي من أحياءِ محافظة حماةَ , تقع في  الشمال الغربي لمدينة حماةَ, وقد نظمت في ديواني السابق  ( صور من مأساتنا ) قصيدة بعنوان ( هدية إلى كازو) وقلت في الحاشية ص (107): لا مكانَ في الحياةِ بالنَّسبةِ للإنسان , أجملُ وأبهى من المكان الذي ولد فيه وترعرع , وتفيأَ ظلالَه وارتوى من فراتِ مائِهِ , فالمكانُ هو تذكُّرٌ لمَراتِع الصَّبا , وضَحكاتِ الطُّفُولةِ البريَئةِ , وهو جزء من كِيانِ الإنسانِ , فمهما ابتعد عنه , وشطت به الدارُ فلا بد أن تبقى أطلالُ بلادهِ في ثنايا مُخَيِّّلتِه , وهذا جُزْءٌ يَسِيْرٌ مِنَ الوفاءِ لهذه الأرضِ التي حملتكَ على ظهْرها وأنتَ تحبو , ثم وأنتَ تخطو , ثم تمشي , ثم بعد انتهاء الأجل تدفن فيها . فما أرأفها !!   


وجمَّعْتُ الزنابقَ والأقاحي

	صباحاً نشْرُها يغدو بليلا


تذكرتُ الصِّبا فاسأل دمعي

	ودمع العينِ قد عشقَ المسيلا


يسح من المآقي مثلَ طلٍّ

	وجَفني صارَ ذرَّافاً هطولا


أحنُّ إلى أبي وأخي وأمي

	وأذكر يومَ أزمعتُ الرحيلا


تقولُ الأمُّ يا طفلي سلاماً

	وربُّ الكون يهديك السبيلا


أبيت اليومَ والأيام تمضي

	يمرُّ العمرُ جيلاً ثمَّ جيلا


وتغربُ شمس أيامٍ تقضت

	ولستُ أرى بها إلا الأصيلا


تعاقبت السنونَ ولا عناقٌ

	لأمي أو أبي يروي الغليلا


تعاقبت السنونَ ولا خليلٌ

	فبعدُ الدارِ يحرمني الخليلا


وقلتُ مقالة حُفِرَتْ بقلبي

	وأرجو أن أنيرَ بها العقولا:



إذا بعُدت ديارُ الأهل عني

	غدا قلبي بساحتهم نزيلا


يطيرُ مع البلابل والحُبارى

	بلا هادٍ ولم يطلب دليلا


لأن القلب في الأعماق نادى:

	لغير حماةَ عمري لن أميلا


حماةٌ في شغاف الروحِ تثوي

	ودمعي كم سقى فيها الطلولا

فليت الدهرَ أبقاني صغيراً

	ولم أكبَرْ ولم أهوَ الرَّحيلا

الشيخ الشاعر مصطفى قسم عباس

----------


## أمل*

كلمات جميلة ، ومشاعر رقيقة ، واختياراتك للشعر رائعة ،  بوركت أختي الكريمة

----------


## الأيام

سارة مرورك هو الأجمل بارك الله بك

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله

شعر   شاعر...وقلب  فياض بالمشاعر

بوركت

----------


## أم معين

بِاللَهِ لَفْظُكَ هذَا سَالَ مِنْ عَسَلٍ * * أَمْ قَدْ صَبَبْتَ فِي أَفْوَاهِنَا عَسَلَا

----------


## الأيام

الشنقيطي وأم معين بارك الله بكما ردود جميلة

----------


## الأيام

إذا كان عندكم قصائد في الشوق والحنين فالرجاء كتابتها ولكم شكري

----------


## عمر بن عبدالعزيز

ما أجمل هذا الشاعر الذي يكتبه هذا الشاعر .. وما أجمل ما تختار ! ..

جاري البحث عنه في " قوقل! "

----------


## الأيام

شكري لكم وبارك الله بكم  إعجابكم يدل

----------


## الأيام

طلبت منكم قصائد عن الشوق والحنين فلم تسعفوني فأسعفوني بارك الله بكم

----------


## الأيام

أسعفوني بأبيات تعرفونها في الشوق والحنين

----------


## جهاد هاني

> أسعفوني بأبيات تعرفونها في الشوق والحنين


سأظل أذكركم اذا جن الدجى           أو أشرقت شمس على الأزمان  
سأظل أذكر إخوة وأحبة                 هم في الفؤاد مشاعل الإيمان
سأظل أذكركم بحجم محبتي                فمحبتي فيض من الوجدان
فلتذكروني بالدعاء فإنني                   في حبكم أرجو رضى الرحمن

----------


## الأيام

شكري لك والله ابيات روعة بارك الله فيك

----------


## الأيام

بارك الله بكم

----------


## عماد الجيزى المصرى الأثرى

أيا منازل سلمى أين سلامك                       من أجل هذا بكيناك بكيناك

----------


## عماد الجيزى المصرى الأثرى

أيا منزلى سلمى سلام عليكما             هل الأزمن اللاتى مضين رواجع

----------


## صالح الجسار

*قصيدة رائعة شكرًا لك,

ومن أجمل أبيات الحنين والشوق-عندي- هذين البيتين:

جسمي معي غير أنَّ الروحَ عندكمُ ... فالجسمُ في غربةٍ والروح في وطنِ
فليعجبِ النـاسُ مني أنَّ لي بـدناً ... لا روحَ فيه، ولي روحٌ بـلا بدنِ*

----------


## التبريزي

شعرٌ عذب، وشاعرٌ أعذب...
وحماة النواعير ما زالت حزينة بأهلها،
وبشوارعها وأزقتها الضيقة، 
وتاريخها المأساوي القريب.. 
أيها الراكب الميمم أرضـي 
******* أقرِ من بعضيَ السلامَ لبـعـضي
إن جسمي كما تراه بأرض ٍ
******* وفــؤادي ومالكـيـهِ بأرض ِ
قدّر البيْن بيننا فافترقنــا 
******* وطوى البيْن عن جفونيَ غمضي
قد قضى الله بالفراق علينا 
****** فعسى باجتماعنا سـوف يقضي

----------

